# BTT calling out Ismail



## JDenz (Sep 25, 2003)

OPEN LETTER TO MMA FANS - 

During the past weeks we have been covertly attacked by Mr. Wallid Ismail. Wallid has his own way of doing business, and the BTT is writing this letter because we refuse to accept how he does things. 

Everybody in Brazil's MMA community knows that Wallid was never a good example of honor or ethics, due to a multitude of past examples he has given throughout his life. Wallid has been surviving for a long time, trying to make himself famous as a fighter. Has he succeeded? Yes, but despite his fame, there is something he will never be: A good fighter. After some sport JiuJitsu wins - NOTICE WE ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT MMA - over Gracie family members, he got a lot of attention and fame, but he is yet to prove anything in the ring. 

We created the Brazilian To Team with a dream to be part of the greatest MMA team in the world, and it is clear that Wallid would never be accepted here. A while ago, he even insinuated that it would be hard for him to join the BTT. Of course, it is impossible for him to be on the BTT, and he knows this! 

After the JUNGLE FIGHT show, Ismail has been stating that the best team in Brazil is the Brazil Dojo team. It should be clear that Ismael's team is composed of some fighters that do not even know they are announced as members of the team! 

Many fighters were told that they must join BRAZIL DOJO in order to particpate in his Jungle fight show. He invited Allan Goes, who refused. He invited Carlos Barreto, who refused too. Because he needed big names for his show, Wallid even announced Carlos Barreto on the card - he later stated that Barreto was injured and thats why he did not fight, which is not the case. 

In our opinion, he does not have the talent to create his own team, and he promises blue skies to everyone in order to get fighters from other teams to join his DOJO. So if he really wants to earn the title of best team in the MMA world, the Brazilian TOP TEAM has a challenge for him. 

Mr. Ismail, if you believe and trust you have the best team around, lets put your money where your mouth is: 

The BTT has everything set for an MMA event between 7 fighters from your acclaimed Brazil Dojo to take on 7 fighters from the Brazilian Top Team. You choose six from your team and we choose six from our team. The main event is a direct challenge to you, Mr. Ismael. You and one of the BTT leaders will be the main event. We give you the option of choosing your opponent. You have Murilo Bustamante or Mario Sperry waiting to fight you! 

Pick one to fight yourself, as this will resolve both new and old problems in the best way, giving the audience and the fans of MMA a chance to see if you are fake or what. 

PLEASE do not hide behind purses, injuries or other excuses. Don't shame your team with this behavior, otherwise you are going to teach them another bad lesson (as well as the bad techniques you may be trying to teach). Additionally, you have already taught your team how to be unethical and dishonorable, so if you don't accept this challenge, you will teach them how to be a coward as well. 

It's time to learn the difference between men and cowards. I am sure the Brazil Dojo members will take the challenge, my only doubt is about you personally, Wallid. So give your fighters the example by being a fighter and a man - STEP UP! The BTT is waiting fo you.... 


Respectfully, 

Luis Roberto 'BEBEO' Duarte 
Brazilian Top Team founder


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2003)

They sound like they're from the WWE now.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 26, 2003)

No way they are for real they don't take kindly to having people talk bad about them.


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *They sound like they're from the WWE now. *



To many Times in the Martial Arts world People
Shoot there Mouths off,when they can't beat there way
out of a wet paper bag.

BTT calling out Ismail is not a bad thing.

With out the challenge Matches we would
bel liveing in the past were people promote them selves
to high places.

Ismail Vs a member of The BTT would simply set the record 
straight.

If U are realy as good as Ya say U are
U should always' be ready to prove it.

Just My thoughts. :asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 27, 2003)

People who write "open letters" do so because they wish to address an _audience_.  They're essentially taking their dispute to the court of public opinion instead of settling it among themselves.  It's childish.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

I agree with Mr. Elmore. I don't know the participants very well and so it truly sounded like Pro Wrestling to me. I had the impression the authors were trying to impress me, not their opponent.

Yet, *ace* is right that challenge matches, esp. the early ones with Helio Gracie, have moved us forward. But I'd hope they could do so in a more dignified manner!


----------



## JDenz (Sep 27, 2003)

lol most of the gracie challange matches happened on beaches and from people going to each other's dojo's calling each other out.    Nothing  dignified  about getting beat up.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, I can't argue that either *JDenz*. But it does seem to me that there must be a better way to do this! Are they trying to shame Wallid Ismail into competing with statements like "never a good example of honor or ethics"?


----------



## JDenz (Sep 27, 2003)

Well when you announce that guys with ties to BTT are on your team when in fact they are not part of either team Wallied is not starting from a position of believeability.


----------



## spartanmachine (Sep 29, 2003)

Obviously this stems from personal vendettas that they wish to use to their advantage. Although I do agree that when someone says things in any sport, that make themselves sound good at their sport, as Wallid Ismael has done. He becomes open to challenges by those who feel they are better and should face those challenges. As for why the BTT is doing this? Obviously, it's a marketing stunt based on personal problems that occured when Carlson Gracie's team split and the BTT formed.
Lastly I'd like to add that it should be handled with sportsmanship.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 29, 2003)

BTT is not doing it to market themselves they are one of the biggest teams in MMA.   They are long past there split with Carlson.  It is all about them and Wallied.  And I am sure it is very personal.  Wallied was pissed about what they did to Carlson and they are pissed, well because we know how Wallied is lol.


----------



## spartanmachine (Sep 30, 2003)

*It is all about them and Wallied. And I am sure it is very personal. Wallied was pissed about what they did to Carlson and they are pissed, well because we know how Wallied is * 

Exactly, when all these guys split from Carlson, a huge rift formed that still hasn't closed. It's been building since, and people can ALWAYS use publicity and hype to market an event. Mike Tyson does it all the time and he's huge, and that's one of the reasons why.


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 30, 2003)

Respect and honor are necesary components of martial arts but they have nothing to do with the challenge matches which have always been a part of martial history and have greatly declined.

If the martial community is to full of respect then we are labeled (like we already are in many circles) that we can't really fight. Win or lose if "we" are challenged, then we should fight. Within reason of course. 

If someone says "I'll do this or I'll do that" my Sifu always said point blank, "show me."

Two very powerful words! 

I think they are trying to "market" an event and settle a grudge at the same time. Nothing wrong with that, its called "killing two birds with one stone." 

:asian:


----------



## Ender (Sep 30, 2003)

I have no idea who these people are???


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *I have no idea who these people are??? *



http://www.braziliantopteam.com/news_eng.asp

http://www.sherdog.com/pride/fighter.cfm?fighterid=154

http://bjj.org/a/people/gracie-carlson-sr.html





:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 2, 2003)

Murilo Bustamante and Mario Sperry Confirm the challenge! 

Murilo and Ze Mario are writing this message to assure everyone that both are 100 percent behind the words of BTT partner Luis Roberto Duarte, regarding the challenge between Brazilian Top Team and Brazil Dojo. 

"He signed the letter of challenge that appeared on ADCC NEWS alone, we wanted to make sure that no one thought he was speaking by himself. Aside from all the nonsense, there are 2 critical truths that must be clarified. The first on is to erase any doubts concerning a relationship between BTT and Brazil Dojo. Brazilian Top Team has no relationship with them at all, although it seems that this has been covertly announced in Japan by Mr. Ismail, in order to take advantadge of BTT´s position and reputation in Japan."

The second important reason is to confirm the invitation for Mr. Ismail to fight one of us, Murilo Bustamante or Mario Sperry in an MMA match promoted by any organization. Also, we would like to state that this invitation stands for Mr. Ismail as a deal breaker. Without his agreement on fighting one of us, there is no reason for the challenge to take place between other members of both camps. 

We are waiting for the words of Mr. Ismail, hoping that he will take the challenge. 

Brazilian Top Team


----------

